# HELP!! New puppy won't eat



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like Leonard when I brought him home, very excited big change for him. I hand fed Leonard at first three times a day, used Nutra-Cal couple times a day just in case. I hand fed him and fed him raw for a week. It got easier after that when I mashed the kibble smaller, he was starting to teethe.

If you pup is not eating regularly Use Nutra-Cal until he does.

Also I wouldn't wait to see the vet, I took my guy the same day. Hypoglycemia is real serious problem with toy puppies. Eating regularly is critical

https://www.thespruce.com/low-blood-sugar-in-puppies-2804768


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would stick with what he is used to for the first few weeks, and then change over very gradually. Have Nutrical to hand just in case, and give him a dose if he misses a meal, or eats significantly less than usual. Read up on the symptoms of hypoglycaemia, and be ready to act if he shows the signs.

Broiled chicken (boneless of course) is fine for a meal or two, but not balanced for a long term diet - with a tiny puppy the important thing is to make sure he eats, though, so I would not worry too much if it helps him over the next few days. I would feed thigh meat rather than breast, and perhaps simmer it rather than broil it. Other things you could try him with in an emergency if you run out of the raw are scrambled egg or cooked lowish fat minced beef (hamburger). If you find you are feeding a lot of home made food (more than 15-20% of his total diet) you will need to consider ensuring it is reasonably well balanced by including a calcium source and a little liver and other organ meat, but a few days of tempting his appetite with chicken will do him no harm. It may lead him to turn up his nose at less appealing meals, of course!


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

twyla said:


> Sounds like Leonard when I brought him home, very excited big change for him. I hand fed Leonard at first three times a day, used Nutra-Cal couple times a day just in case. I hand fed him and fed him raw for a week. It got easier after that when I mashed the kibble smaller, he was starting to teethe.
> 
> If you pup is not eating regularly Use Nutra-Cal until he does.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Didn't you get Leonard from Rodell? That's where my little Gilligan came from  

I will definitely get him some nutra cal. I'll also pick up some more raw for him to have while I mix in something else.

I couldn't get an appointment to see the vet until Friday.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

fjm said:


> I would stick with what he is used to for the first few weeks, and then change over very gradually. Have Nutrical to hand just in case, and give him a dose if he misses a meal, or eats significantly less than usual. Read up on the symptoms of hypoglycaemia, and be ready to act if he shows the signs.
> 
> Broiled chicken (boneless of course) is fine for a meal or two, but not balanced for a long term diet - with a tiny puppy the important thing is to make sure he eats, though, so I would not worry too much if it helps him over the next few days. I would feed thigh meat rather than breast, and perhaps simmer it rather than broil it. Other things you could try him with in an emergency if you run out of the raw are scrambled egg or cooked lowish fat minced beef (hamburger). If you find you are feeding a lot of home made food (more than 15-20% of his total diet) you will need to consider ensuring it is reasonably well balanced by including a calcium source and a little liver and other organ meat, but a few days of tempting his appetite with chicken will do him no harm. It may lead him to turn up his nose at less appealing meals, of course!


Thank you so much! We used to feed our other toy (35 years ago) some soft dog food (not wet) and either boiled chicken liver or something leftover protein we were eating. She did fine on that diet. I was going to try to reproduce, but things have changed so much I'm not even sure where to start.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes Leonard came from Rodell's, I love Gilligan's name. I would love some pictures of your boy too


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

That's 'cause he's our little buddy   )

Can't post an image here.... Will try to figure out something.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet I love it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Instead of QR, click on post reply, or under the QR click go advanced, that'll take you to the paperclip icon to post photos


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks!!!

Here he is.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gilligan is frickin' adorable, you should start a 52 week thread :wink:


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

That he is..... people can't keep their eyes off him when I take him out. I don't let many people handle him yet.

I purchased the Nutra Cal, and it figures, he doesn't like it. I shoved it into his mouth anyway  

I also gave him more chicken thigh and crushed up some of the TOTW and he ate most of it. I do think he's teething.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You are welcome, I'm glad I could help. It took Leonard a week before he was eating regularly. I am truly happy you found your pup and look forward to see lots of pictures:wink:


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks!! I'll post more as I take them.

Your 3 are adorable. One looks like my little girl that I had for nearly 17 years and got when I was 9. I still miss her. The one in the middle looks like her. Pia?

Forgive me for not saying that sooner.... I'm sleep deprived  He did sleep through the night last night. Problem is, my husband gets up at 5am for work, and Gilligan thinks it's wake up time. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Pia is the silver girl in the middle. Oh yeah sleep deprivation, thank goodness they are sooo cute.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Gilligan is SO cute! I hope as he relaxes into his new home and routine, that he’ll tuck into his food without drama.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

All I can say about Gilligan is :in-love:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

OHHHH muh gahhhhhh, lookit that incredible puppeh !!!!!!! Post pics FAST please !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mary2e said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Here he is.


He's absolutely adorable - you just want to scoop him up and kiss his sweet face.

He reminds me of Twyla's Mr. Leonard Pink.


----------

